# LED Headlight



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I recently bought a Kato F7 with the LED headlamp. Always bright, regardless of the speed, and directional!

Can older Kato (or other brand) locos be modified to the LED light? Is a kit available or must I buy LEDs and resistors and make my own?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Any loco can be converted to LEDs. Might be a bit more fiddly in N though. You can use standard LEDs or the tiny surface mount types which you might find a bit challenging to solder up but they're cheap enough so doesn't matter if you mess some up. They are usually sold with resistors as a kit. You only need one resistor for the two lights although it might easier to fit two depending on the wiring arrangement. I've only ever done HO locos so maybe someone who has experience in N could comment.

You can choose between ultra bright white, warm white or cool white, may be others too.


----------

